# Questions about migrating to Canada



## suresh_441189 (Mar 22, 2019)

Hi Friends,

I am new here and seeking your advice on express entry profile submission.

Is there anyone who submitted their own profile self? I am looking for someone who can help me to submit the profile online.

I don't prefer to go with consultants as their charges are a bit high for profile submission only. Pls, share your experience as well, thanks


----------



## Pandith (Feb 15, 2020)

Hi,

Step 1: Take a Language Test
Step 2: Get Your Foreign Education Credentials Assessed (if necessary)
Step 3: Determine Your National Occupation Classification (NOC)
Step 4: Determine Your Eligibility for Express Entry Immigration
Step 5: Build your Express Entry profile
Step 6: Submit Your Profile
Step 7: Register with Job Bank, if Necessary
Step 8: Update Your Information, if Necessary


----------



## suresh_441189 (Mar 22, 2019)

Thanks, Pandith

But I am looking for option 6. Rest all i did and need someone who can help to submit the profile as there are few questions in EE which i want to discuss before submit it by self.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You mean you prefer not to pay a consultant, but get your questions answered for free?
If that is the case, you can ask them here, and you might get a reply.


----------



## yatinkumar (Jul 4, 2020)

Hey dear, initially I also tried to carry on the entire Canada immigration process all by myself. But, trust me, you'll may need to cross a lot many hurdles and still you may end up with application rejection for reasons ranging from minor errors to major ones like admissibility.

But, joining hands with a team of consultants who are there to offer exclusive Canada visa and immigration services at affordable rates can help you sail smoothly.

See, first of all, a leading consultation company in India has a team of ICCRC registered consultants who are authorized to advice you and connect with the IRCC on your behalf. Such regulated immigration and citizenship consultants also have years of experience and expertise in handling different types of immigration cases for different clients.

As you have asked about express entry profile submission, which is a crucial part, in fact first and foremost requirement for an applicant who is interested in moving to Canada as a PR.

You must meet the minimum 67 points requirement and other key requirements of Federal Skilled Worker Program to enter the Express Entry pool of candidates. You are awarded with a score out of 100 on the basis of six selection factors, like, age, education, work experience, adaptability, language skills, etc.

A consultant is well-aware about the protocols and the policies, the requirements and the common reasons for rejections and more.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

yatinkumar said:


> Hey dear, initially I also tried to carry on the entire Canada immigration process all by myself. But, trust me, you'll may need to cross a lot many hurdles and still you may end up with application rejection for reasons ranging from minor errors to major ones like admissibility.
> 
> But, joining hands with a team of consultants who are there to offer exclusive Canada visa and immigration services at affordable rates can help you sail smoothly.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Google shows Yatin Kumar himself is an immigration consultant. So he is speaking for his own wallet.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

EVHB said:


> Google shows Yatin Kumar himself is an immigration consultant. So he is speaking for his own wallet.



That was easy to see without using Google.


----------



## ashutosh.verma (Aug 13, 2020)

Pandith said:


> Hi,
> 
> Step 1: Take a Language Test
> Step 2: Get Your Foreign Education Credentials Assessed (if necessary)
> ...


*NOC Type:* i think for it might need some advice in case of mixed occupation, which you probably can get it from this forum
*ECA:* is straight forward if your all degrees are considered
*Proof for Fund*: you need Bank Statement or CA(Chartered Accountant) certificate


----------

